# Bespoke Rugs



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Evening all,

Has anyone used Bespoke Rugs (based near Leeds) in the last 12 months?
I have contacted them after a few people had recommended them in old posts. It seems Darren the previous owner has sold up.
I'm going over to them on Wednesday with a view to having a set of carpets made. I like the idea of them being custom fitted so that they fit better than the original Hobby carpets. Just got to find a carpet we both like 😉

Neil[align=right]


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I don't suppose anyone has had dealings with this company recently?

If so, any feedback you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Used to hear from Darren occasionally. Last time I heard he was running deliveries to some far off land between doing the bespoke rugs. I hope he is still in business as he really does/did deserve to be successful he really delivered a quality product to me on two separate occasions and is a really nice honest guy.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Andy
After my original post we did pay a visit to Robert at Bespoke Rugs in July 2013. It was to his home address in Bramley, Leeds, as he'd had a knee operation and wasn't fully mobile. There were hundreds of carpet samples and I found Robert really helpful. If caroline had been able to find something she liked I would have been confident to use him. We still haven't sorted out any carpets!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

1neil said:


> If caroline had been able to find something she liked I would have been confident to use him. We still haven't sorted out any carpets!


Not really adding to the thread other than to observe the genuine problem of choosing the 'right' carpet for anywhere.
My personal technique is to hold a sample beside my eye while looking at the place I wish the carpet to go. I know it may sound odd but I have found this process works for wallpaper and paint colours equally effectively.
Just something you look at can be very attractive in your mind but not look good when applied.
We had carpets and furnishings from Careavan, who had a huge selection, so I do know how hard it can be to find the right material.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Carpets are easy to make and get bound.

On Our Frankia, we used the old carpets as a template. Carefully cut around them and then took them to be bound (whipped).

The first set we made for the Frankia cost very little as they were remnants from Carpet Right.

Our new Motorhome came with no carpets so we used cardboard to make templates, marked the carpet and then cut them. They cost more for the same carpet that we liked from Carpet right as we had to buy them off the roll. They had no remnants left.

We used

Gladiator We liked the bronze, but they do other colours.

We got them bound by: RGN Flooring Supplies

RGN Flooring Supplies
Unit 1
Welkin Road
Stockport
Cheshire
SK6 2BH

Ask for Steve in Whipping or option 3.

TM


----------

